# Planned New Book - History of the UK Coast Radio Stations



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Following the successful publication of my book about Portishead Radio, it has been suggested to me that I should write a companion volume about the UK Coast Radio Station network. Of course, my former GKA colleague Brian Faulkner wrote the excellent ‘Watchers of the Waves’ back in 1996, but this has not been available for many years, and does not include the final years of the service. Sadly, Brian passed away last year, but I have obtained permission from his wife to use parts of his book as the basis for my project.

I therefore intend to update, revise and expand that book, and feature many more photographs which I have in my own archives.

Feedback from those who bought my GKA book suggests that memories, amusing stories, and recollections of local ‘characters’ were very well received, and this is something I would like to do for this book.

Therefore, if anyone has any memories about working the Coast Stations, any incidents or episodes, long-distance contacts etc. I’d be very pleased if you could share them with me. Also if anyone who worked at the stations, no matter for how long, could recall any of their colleagues and any amusing incidents they were involved in, that would also be great.

My plan is to finalise the draft manuscript by Feb/March next year, with a view to publication in the summer – although of course it depends on how much information comes to light during my research.

I have set up a new email address specifically for this project which is: [email protected] - please feel free to send me your memories and all will be acknowledged.

Thank you in advance – I will keep everyone advised of progress.

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just an update on the book - I have managed to find plenty of archive material about the UK Coast Stations both online and within my own PO/BT collection, and have already written a manuscript of over 350 pages (which is still very much in draft form and will be edited and revised nearer the deadline). 

I still am quite low on staff memories and events, as well as any experiences of working the stations. I would like to include as many as possible to break up the somewhat technical historical timeline. Please share any amusing or memorable events relating to the UK Coast Stations and I will be more than happy to include as many as I can.

The email address [email protected] is the one I'm using for these. I will acknowledge all contributions.

The plan is to complete the manuscript by the end of February 2021 and hopefully a publication date of May 2021.

Cheers Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Another update. I have (more or less) now completed the draft of the book, certainly as far as the technical and historical timeline aspects are concerned. Upon re-reading the manuscript, I feel it could still do with a few more anecdotes from both ex-staff and any sea-going ex-users of the stations to emphasise the human aspects of the stations; local 'eccentric' characters, memorable episodes, or any incidents involving the stations which may be of interest to others. 

In the course of my research, I have come across numerous 'reports' from PO/BT management which I am currently reading through - this will take some time so I will probably delay the submission of the draft manuscript until I have completed trawling through them. 

This could be the final opportunity to get some of these 'memories' in print for a wider audience; if anyone has any recollections of the coast station network in the UK please feel free to share them. Any used will be credited.

Email address [email protected] is the one to use for any submissions.

Many thanks

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Latest news......due to some recent 'finds' from various sources about the Coast Stations during the 1940s and 1950s I have had to delay the publication of the book by a month or two to give me time to review and verify the new information. The new draft schedule is to submit the manuscript by the end of April with a view to publishing around July 2021.

Still time to get any memories or comments about the Coast Station service submitted for possible inclusion. This includes the stations at Malin Head, Valentia, Jersey or Guernsey, as well as the privately-owned BR stations in the Channel Islands GUJ and GUG. 

Many thanks

Larry +


----------



## nickbor34 (Mar 29, 2021)

This is good news because I would like to receive a copy of this book. I love technical books about navy and nautical adventures. I recently read a cool novel Waiting for Godot Summary | FreebookSummary in a postmodern style. It reminded me of a story about a big whale but in human form. I recommend this book.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

The manuscript for the book has now been submitted to the publishers. The book, which will be titled "All Ships, All Ships", and runs to some 440 pages, including many new photographs and press/magazine extracts about the service, will hopefully be published in around 12 weeks time. The price will be in the region of £14.99 although this is yet to be confirmed. Ordering details will be promulgated in good time.

Thanks to all who contributed and provided advice and encouragement. 

I will keep everyone advised of progress.

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Another update - heard from the publishers earlier today that the physical size of the book will need to be increased due to the amount of manuscript involved. The book will now be 10" x 7" and published on white paper as opposed to the cream/off-white paper of the GKA book. Further pagination will be required which has unfortunately caused a further delay to the publication date.

More updates and details of price etc. will be promulgated when known.

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just been advised that the book is now available to pre-order via Amazon. RRP is £17.99, a bit more than expected but the book contains over 500 pages and is a larger size than the GKA book at 10" x 7". A limited number of signed copies will be available via the GKA website, but not until my own stock has arrived, hopefully in the next few weeks.

Click here for link to Amazon UK

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Latest update on the 'All Ships, All Ships' book. It can be ordered on Amazon and other online retailers but signed author copies are still not yet available. Hopefully stock copies will be delivered soon. Apologies for the frustrating delay - I've had to cancel/postpone two marketing events over the last week or so, and review copies for magazines have had to be delayed.

I will continue to chase up the publishers and hopefully my supply will be with me soon. I will let everyone know when signed copies become available.

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Stock copies have arrived at last! Signed copies (to UK addresses only) can be ordered via the GKA website at www.portisheadradio.co.uk - price is £17.99 plus £4.30 p & p which includes all Paypal fees. The book is quite a weighty tome, nearly 1 kg in weight and over 500 pages.

Larry +


----------

